# LOUD CAI for 92' GXE



## greasypersian (Feb 20, 2004)

IM looking more into the sound, not for performance. Something that would give my car a rumbling sound from the engine when I floor it.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

any will... just remove the resonator from your intake and it'll get crazy loud.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

greasypersian said:


> IM looking more into the sound, not for performance. Something that would give my car a rumbling sound from the engine when I floor it.


Get a place racing CAI i had one on my 3rd gen and it sounded great.. you gotta love the growl!

www.placeracing.com (get the nissan catalog)


----------

